# Vertex Puratek Deluxe RO system



## Alex34 (29 Dec 2017)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum but have read a few posts about reverse osmosis systems and noted one in particular that was mentioned as being 1:1, the Vertex Puratek Deluxe. Unfortunately I cannot seem to find any in stock in the UK.

I am looking for some advice on where to find this system for sale or another comparable system. My requirements are that it has a built in pump in order to achieve the 1:1 ratio of waste water to filtered water and that it can produce atleast 100 gallons per day. The RO unit will be plumbed in eventually and will also provide drinking water via an additional re-mineralising unit. I live in the Buckinghamshire area so liquid rock is what is supplied to the house, however, I run a water softener from the mains.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

-Alex


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Dec 2017)

Alex34 said:


> Vertex Puratek Deluxe


It is an awesome unit but I can't find it at 2 places I know used to sell it - I wonder if people don't want to spend that much but it really is good, especially if you're on a water meter. You could try calling marine aquatics (Lee is very helpful) or charterhouse aquatics and see what they say as I know they both used to sell them and deal with vertex. I managed to get it when they first released it in the UK and a major retailer put the price up wrong by £100 so I got a bargain!

I know the link isn't to a UK site but they sell to the UK and I have used them in the past.

https://shop.topboats.com/tienda/oc...4Ixq74j6daT0G5sEzsFWw1STrXfRYJhBoCBuoQAvD_BwE

I know a lot of the marine guys use http://www.ro-man.com/shop/ if that's any help.



Alex34 said:


> I run a water softener from the mains


I assume the RO unit is going before this?



Alex34 said:


> The RO unit will be plumbed in eventually and will also provide drinking water via an additional re-mineralising unit


I'm unsure quite how much water you are looking at using from the unit but it might be worth you looking at something a bit more 'professional' if this is the case.

These are just my opinions.
Andrew


----------



## Edvet (29 Dec 2017)

Look at marine sources?


----------



## Alex34 (29 Dec 2017)

Thanks for the info Andrew.

I currently have a 300ltr Amazonian high tech CO2 tank that I re-mineralise RO for but purchasing the RO from LFS is getting to be a hassle. I will be setting up a 6'x2'x2' tank before the summer as well for Malawi Cichlids.

The RO unit will be used for water changes for those two tanks.

As for the water softener, I was led to believe it was best to plumb to RO unit after it. It can be plumbed either way in any case.

The drinking water tap was an idea to take full advantage of the unit. It's only myself and my wife here so the load won't be that much for drinking water.


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Dec 2017)

Alex34 said:


> As for the water softener, I was led to believe it was best to plumb to RO unit after it. It can be plumbed either way in any case.


Someone will know better than me but I'm sure the way water softners work is by adding salts to the water not taking anything away so just extra work for your RO unit.

As for the drinking water an idea I used was finding a cupboard and putting a tank in there with a float valve and tap to dispense from which could work for both drinking and aquarium.
I'm sure the vertex pump timed out after so long of trying to push water through and being unable.
I then got another tank on wheels where I heated my water, added salt ready then just pumped it up into my tank.
Cost a lot to setup mind you!

Try looking on ultimatereef.net lots of people to help you there just be careful who you listen to.


----------



## Alex34 (29 Dec 2017)

Andrew Butler said:


> Someone will know better than me but I'm sure the way water softners work is by adding salts to the water not taking anything away so just extra work for your RO unit.
> 
> As for the drinking water an idea I used was finding a cupboard and putting a tank in there with a float valve and tap to dispense from which could work for both drinking and aquarium.
> I'm sure the vertex pump timed out after so long of trying to push water through and being unable.
> ...



Thanks a lot Andrew, you've been a world of help... some really good ideas.

 I will have a chat with the engineer who installed my water softener as he installs RO units as well. I thought the sodium was less taxing on the RO membrane than calcium and magnesium.

I am aware of the set up costs but the savings in time and money in the long run is worth it to me.

Spoke with Vertex in California and their UK distributor is De Jong Marine in The Netherlands. Will have a word with them and TopBoats in Spain tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## webworm (29 Dec 2017)

Alex34 said:


> The drinking water tap was an idea to take full advantage of the unit. It's only myself and my wife here so the load won't be that much for drinking water.



You may need to look at the health implications of drinking RO water, there are suggestions that stripping out of calcium and magnesium can cause problems.
See: https://www.aqualiv.com/reverse-osmosis-water-filter-health/ 
The link above is obviously from a manufacturer of an alternative system, but it does refer to a World Health Organisation study (at the very bottom of the article).


----------



## Andrew Butler (29 Dec 2017)

Alex34 said:


> I thought the sodium was less taxing on the RO membrane than calcium and magnesium.


As I say someone else will know better than me.

I would give Lee at marine aquatics a call, he deals with vertex and always used to help me out. Likewise charterhouse deal with them as I'm sure many others still do.

If you can afford to do it properly it can make things much easier and quicker.



webworm said:


> You may need to look at the health implications of drinking RO water, there are suggestions that stripping out of calcium and magnesium can cause problems.


I read about this when I had it all set up and put me off drinking it, tried weighing up all the chlorine etc in tap water compared to the risk and just opted to carry on with tap water.


----------



## Alex34 (29 Dec 2017)

webworm said:


> You may need to look at the health implications of drinking RO water, there are suggestions that stripping out of calcium and magnesium can cause problems.
> See: https://www.aqualiv.com/reverse-osmosis-water-filter-health/
> The link above is obviously from a manufacturer of an alternative system, but it does refer to a World Health Organisation study (at the very bottom of the article).



That is the reason for running it through a re-mineralising unit for the drinking tap after it has been filtered.

Example:
http://www.ro-man.com/shop/inline-remineralising-and-carbon-filter.html?search=Reminer


----------

